# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Alexander Buinov song

## Doc Faustus

Someone sent me this video, and I can't get the song out of my head.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rAHrHd2lcw 
I was hoping someone here could help me out. If nothing else, I'd appreciate just a copy of the lyrics in Russian. I've tried searching the internet, no luck. 
Also, if anyone knows where I can get an MP3 of this, I would greatly appreciate it.  
Спасибо!

----------


## Полуношник

> Someone sent me this video, and I can't get the song out of my head.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rAHrHd2lcw 
> I was hoping someone here could help me out. If nothing else, I'd appreciate just a copy of the lyrics in Russian. I've tried searching the internet, no luck. 
> Also, if anyone knows where I can get an MP3 of this, I would greatly appreciate it.  
> Спасибо!

 The title of the song: "ВДВ - с неба привет" 
The first verse: 
Крутые парни по всей стране, 
Кто связан дружбой с ВДВ.
Такое братство - надёжный щит
Никто Россию не победит! 
The refrain: 
ВДВ - с неба привет.
Ультрамариновый набок берет,
Тельник с волной и море погон,
С небом навеки десант обручён. 
ВДВ, сколько побед!
Из парашютов белый букет.
Радугой мирной парят купола.
Слава десанту!
Честь и хвала! 
I hope I caught it correctly. It was really hard to understand some words.
Надёжный sh$t   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ВДВ - Воздушно-десантная войска?
paratroopers!

----------


## wanja

> ВДВ - Воздушно-десантные войска?
> paratroopers!

 Yes - Войска Дяди Васи  ::

----------

